# Turn off WiFi throttling when screen is off?



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Any way to do this? DLs take forever with this feature...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

I just set it to stay awake when plugged in under developers options. Then when I have a large download, I just plug it in and leave the screen on.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Hadn't thought of that...great idea and thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

Have you changed the wifi to always on during sleep?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

Dick Ripple said:


> Have you changed the wifi to always on during sleep?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


While that keeps the wifi on when the screen is off, the download speed is throttled at screen off. Imo is working on a way to get this back into LeanKernel, as are Trinity and franco.


----------

